# Am I really an ISTJ?



## kathi (Aug 4, 2012)

Hello out there!

I'm completely new here and shortly want to introduce myself: My name is Kathi, I'm 18 years old and I'm from Vienna, Austria. English is not my native language, therefore please forgive me for making several (horrible) mistakes.
I hope you can understand at least what I'm trying to say 

Sooo, back to topic! I'm interested in the MBTI test (do you say test after MBTI? I honestly have no idea) for a couple of days now and did several versions of the test. I mostly scored ISTJ, but also INTJ and sometimes even ISFJ. 
Perhaps the most interesting result for you guys to analyze is this one here: 


*Cognitive Process**Level of Development (Preference, Skill and Frequency of Use)*extraverted Sensing (Se) *********************** (23.9)
limited useintroverted Sensing (Si) ***************************************** (41.3)
excellent useextraverted Intuiting (Ne) ****************************** (30.1)
good useintroverted Intuiting (Ni) ********************** (22.7)
limited useextraverted Thinking (Te) ***************************** (29)
average useintroverted Thinking (Ti) ****************************** (30.9)
good useextraverted Feeling (Fe) ************************** (26)
average useintroverted Feeling (Fi) ************************************ (36.1)
excellent use


It's from Keys 2 Cognition. I don't really understand everything about the whole Se/Si/... etc. stuff, but of course I _have_ did some research so I know what's it mainly about. 
But I'm faaaar away from being an expert: so if anyone cold help me to analyze this result, I'd be really grateful!

The thing is, I don't really feel like a true ISTJ. Partly I do, but there are some things I can't relate to. 
I don't believe _that _strictly in laws and traditions, safety is so not my priority, I don't set much value on punctuality, I'm pretty chaotic, I really have a bad memory (especially when it comes to my photographic memory), I don't remember a lot of facts and I don't like working with data. I do organize a bit and make a plan (in my head...I never write anything down, I don't even have a calendar) but I don't really keep to it (because I'm easily distracted) and I also don't have a great sense of space and function. The more I read about ISTJ, the more points I find that won't fit. I know, there can't be a personality type that fits perfectly, but the main points about ISTJ's are organization, arrangement, punctuality, aren't they? So, yeah, I'm having a bit of a identity crises right now.

Maybe you can help me in any way - thank you in advance!

PS: I've noticed that there are some people who are able (or at least try) to define one's personality type by analyzing the writing style. I don't know if this also applies for non-native speakers, but I'd be interested in your ideas, if you have some


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Read some of the descriptions on this page. Maybe have a friend read it with you and help you pick out what seems most like you. From your test results, I would look carefully at INFP, ISFP, and ISFJ, in addition to ISTJ.

And there is no need to apologize for your English - your usage is very good.


----------



## Judah Richardson (Aug 4, 2012)

It can take years to figure out exactly which type you are. I thought I was an ESTJ from 2008 - 2011 myself. The only way to know is to keep living and notice how you behave/react in different situations.


----------



## Kirsanov (Jul 30, 2012)

@kathi 

I know what it feels like concerning uncertainty over these tests. I have been tagged as an ISTJ and an INTJ depending on the site.


----------



## Karen2011 (Oct 4, 2011)

I have tested as INTJ and ISTJ plus someone suggested many so called INTJs are really ISFPs...so I tried to see if I was ISFP but the shoe did not fit. Now I do see similarities in myself and the ISFP description but not nearly enough for me to be one. 

I might veer off on a idea mentally like a FP momentarily but my plan is quite in place and I will make a quick U turn if what I`m doing doesn`t fit well in my plans for the day. I`ll file the thought away in my mental filing cabinet to use it for future referrence later on and get back on track with what I `m supposed to be doing. I also use a pencil in my planner because I like options..not necessarily to make use of them but more like plan a,b,c and d but plan a is where I want to be.


----------



## Judah Richardson (Aug 4, 2012)

Karen2011 said:


> I have tested as INTJ and ISTJ plus someone suggested many so called INTJs are really ISFPs...so I tried to see if I was ISFP but the shoe did not fit.


My respectful response to that is: ISTJs are very decisive. If you're having trouble deciding which type you are (regardless of whether that type turns out to be wrong later), you're probably not an ISTJ. Of course, I may be wrong. Just my $0.02.


----------



## Karen2011 (Oct 4, 2011)

Judah Richardson said:


> My respectful response to that is: ISTJs are very decisive. If you're having trouble deciding which type you are (regardless of whether that type turns out to be wrong later), you're probably not an ISTJ. Of course, I may be wrong. Just my $0.02.


What you might not have thought of is ISTJs want to be right and when approaching a subject that is new to them and they have not educated themselves enough to make a decision then you bet some searching,digging in piles of information and trying on shoes to see what actually fits will take place.

I`m sure now and if someone tries to steal my ISTJ card...well, let`s just say they better not.


----------



## Hapalo (Sep 4, 2011)

I think you are ISFJ.
Your top 4 functions in this test were:Si Fi Ti Ne
ISFJ's top 4 functions are: Si *Fe* Ti Ne.

Obligatory warning about tests not being 100% accurate.


----------



## kathi (Aug 4, 2012)

First I have to thank you for your kind replies  

In fact, I have informed myself about ISFJ (as said before, I also scored this result) but I'm not quite sure, mainly because I feel like I'm a different person when being with my family and when I'm around my friends.
If you take these two sentences here: "They value harmony and cooperation, and are likely to be very sensitive to other people's feelings. People value the ISFJ for their consideration and awareness, and their ability to bring out the best in others by their firm desire to believe the best." 
My parents would so not agree about me being considerate or sensitive to other people's feelings. They'd rather describe me as egoistic, dominant and self-centered. It's true, that's the kind of person I am at home (not that I'm proud of it...) but my friends would never describe me this way. They know me as a warm-hearted, kind person. I always have arguments with my parents, especially with my father about peanuts, basically, but in the "real world" (if you say so) I avoid arguments and try to find compromises. At home, however, I'm very stubborn and never deviate from my opinion. So it really seems like I have two different personalities. 

Perhaps it'd be a good idea if I give you some more information about my personality.
Practically everyone would describe me as *indecisive*. Out of all persons I know, I'm definitely the most indecisive one. I always need help making decisions, no matter if they are difficult ones (like my subjects for university) or easy ones (which key ring should I buy?) - I always need help. If there's no one there to help me, I get really desperate, f.e. concerning my key ring. My parents didn't want to choose for me, so I chose randomnly. Luckily they helped with my subject choice at least. I hate making decisions, I hate making commitments. Mainly because I fear I'm going to regret my choice. I'm never happy with my decisions. I didn't even want to unwrap my key ring for this reason.
Furthermore, I delay decisions. I should have chosen the subjects when I was still in school, but I always found excuses to delay bothering with the topic. Now I'm going to do my driving license, but I just can't go to the registration because that would mean that I have to do it. Not that I don't want to! But I just don't like the idea of being committed.
I always have a hard time answering test questions "Do you decide with your brain or your heart?" because I really don't know. Probably both. It doesn't help me to inform myself about different opportunities. Concering my subject choice, I didn't even want to inform myself. I was so scared that no subject would fit or that there would be no subject I'm going to like, that I just did the most necessary research, but not more. Now I'm not really satisfied with my choice (Journalism & Communications) - my parents helped me to make the decision, but that's not the reason. I just can't be happy when something's definite. I'd probably say I decide with my heart. But I'm much too slow for heart decisions, so I really don't know. (does this even make sense?)

By the way...when there were only four subjects I could choose from, I mainly thought about my future job and not about the curriculum. Does that mean I'm more concerned about the future than about the present?
Concerning my future job: I really can't imagine being a boss (although I'm quite dominant at home) I'd be more like an assistant, probably. I don't like to assume responsibility and I don't want to work on my own. I'd like to work with colleagues. When I was in school, I always preferred partner work. It was such a relief not being alone with the task! 

Furthermore, I plan a lot. In my head - I don't write lists. I don't like lists because I don't want to see all the things that have to be done, so I do it all in my head. That's why I don't have a planner, that's why I always looked in my school friend's planner to see the dates of the next exams (I know, that's not going to work my entire life that way). When I forget something, it can't have been that important - that's the way I think. But usually I don't really stick to the plan. When I say: "Tomorrow I'm going to do this and that" I follow the first points, but then I basically do whatever I want because I'm easily distracted. I don't care so much if I don't get everything done that should've get done on that day. However, it's different with presentations. Then I even plan every single word I say and I stick to it. But the reason might be that I'm not a confident talker. I'm really nervous when I have to talk in front of several people. In general, I'm quite a nervous and anxious person. That's why I don't like changes...but it depends. Some changes like university I really enjoy (I'm so happy that I finished school!) but others I don't like, especially "unnecessary" ones. So it always depends if the change makes sense to me. 

Okay...I wrote much longer than I actually intended to - I'm sorry, I always write way too much. I could probably even tell you more about me, if this might help in any way to define my personality type. Perhaps you could ask me some questions? I'd be glad to answer them! 

(I hope you don't mind the mistakes - i don't have much time, so I wrote the text rather quickly)

PS: I've also read the other personality types you recommended me, but I always seem to have the problem that some parts fit and some don't. It's a vicious circle. In the evening I could tell you more about the points that fit/don't fit, if you need to know! But I guess it'd be easier if I just answer some specific questions?


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

@kathi -

Thanks for being so forthcoming and detailed in your response.

The descriptions you gave of differing behaviors at home vs. when out with your friends is actually quite normal. It is easy, especially when young, to assimilate behaviors of those around us that are influential in our life. Additionally, we sometimes reject certain behaviors that might be how we might normally prefer, simply because we associte those behaviors with a person, such as a parent, and we are currently trying to establish our identity separate from that individual. Again, this is normal and to be expected.

Our values and life experiences heavily influence our behaviors, which can cloud our ability to discern our personality type if we are focusing specifically on behaviors as opposed to cognitive processing preferences. This may be what you are experiencing in your anxiety relative to making a decision.

As an ISTJ (or any type, for that matter), if you have life experiences where others have been very critical of your decisions, fostering the feeling that you can't make good decisions, then it would be normal for you to shy away from decision making as the fear becomes the most salient feeling associated with the process.

OTOH, if you are an INFP or ISFP, it could be that you prefer to keep you options open, seeking the better decision that has not yet presented itself. These types often experience a type of "buyer's remorse" after making a decision resulting in a style of decision making that relies on external factors to force them into a decision.

So, I would suggest maybe focusing on recognizing cognitive functions at work in your life rather than behaviors. As the one INTJ responded, this would likely put you into the ISFJ camp. Talk with some of them and find out why they feel the way they do. It may help you determine your type.

HTH


----------



## Kirsanov (Jul 30, 2012)

@kathi I wish you luck on figuring out your type. I'd personally recommend studying the functions and watching some of DaveSuperPowers's videos on youtube. Currently I'm in discernment of my type, even though the tests often tagged me as an ISTJ. Niss always has great advice no matter what type you are, and he has some of the most enjoyable posts that I have read. Even if I turn out to not be an ISTJ, I can most assuredly say I will stick around this side of the forum to engage everyone here


----------



## LeelaWho (Nov 28, 2011)

kathi said:


> My parents would so not agree about me being considerate or sensitive to other people's feelings. They'd rather describe me as egoistic, dominant and self-centered. It's true, that's the kind of person I am at home (not that I'm proud of it...) but my friends would never describe me this way. They know me as a warm-hearted, kind person. I always have arguments with my parents, especially with my father about peanuts, basically, but in the "real world" (if you say so) I avoid arguments and try to find compromises. At home, however, I'm very stubborn and never deviate from my opinion. So it really seems like I have two different personalities.


I would take your parents' opinion with a grain of salt. Family members can sometimes be too close to judge whole personalities objectively. My INTJ sister and my still-untyped mother were ALWAYS getting at me for being over emotional and crying too easily. BUT...

When I got to university I was told I was a tactless robot with only three facial expressions. :dry: And my teachers consistently complained how dry and unemotional my work was.

So, all of my family's "you can't REALLY be an ISTJ because you're just so emotional" speeches were just plain BS.


----------



## Karen2011 (Oct 4, 2011)

I thought I was ISFP for a while but it was my immediate family members who helped me see myself through another person`s eyes and type me. I`m not as in tune to others feelings as the Feelers in my family but I`m much more in tune with my own feelings than they are with their own feelings. My DH will feel someone else`s feelings and try to please them by feeling the same way they do and acting accordingly even if it puts him at risk or sometimes I see people taking advantage. I`m more likely to sense when it isn`t right for me to go that far with empathy and will draw back. This can make me seem cold(to my DH who is a feeler) but to me it seems more fair for them to carry Some of their own weight and not overburden others or take advantage of someone`s kind heart though I`d never say anything about it directly to them. Every time this type of scenario would evolve out of a natural drive to watch out for myself and my family and it would cause some stress while sorting out what was what. 

When my DH is caught up in feelings of empathy he might have problems with concrete facts that might throw up red flags to use caution in certain situations and he might think I`m being unkind when my BS(boloney sausage)detector has been going off repeatedly for days. Then it turns out I was spot on correct to use caution and to mention it to my DH. He says he should listen to me more often..but he never does. 

To give a example me trying to feel someone else`s feelings is like trying to scratch their back without them telling me where it itches. I can discern external cues and read people very well through observation and know what is happening but I might not take on their feelings and feel them too. It depends on who they are and the situation. I can be empathetic but only in certain situations with certain people.

So, that made me think perhaps I was indeed more of a thinker than a feeler plus the test results supported that hypothesis.

Sure, since I`m no expert on the subject I could be wrong about my type but I have found the closest match is ISTJ even though I can find some of myself in all the descriptions particularly in ISFP even though it is quite different than my type.


----------



## kathi (Aug 4, 2012)

Hello! It's me again, three years later  21 now and still struggling with my personality type.

Thing is, almost every test says I'm an ISTJ. I'm still not really sure about it, sometimes I feel I'm more of an ISFJ but I just don't know!
I did the Keys 2 Cognition Test again, however, and these are my results: 


*Cognitive Process**Level of Development (Preference, Skill and Frequency of Use)*extraverted Sensing (Se) ******************** (20.8)
limited useintroverted Sensing (Si) ******************************************* (43.5)
excellent useextraverted Intuiting (Ne) *********************** (23.9)
limited useintroverted Intuiting (Ni) ***************** (17.5)
limited useextraverted Thinking (Te) *************************************** (39.2)
excellent useintroverted Thinking (Ti) **************************** (28.7)
average useextraverted Feeling (Fe) ************************* (25.8)
average useintroverted Feeling (Fi) **************************************** (40)
excellent use


It's a bit different now, but I guess it's only natural since I'm older and maybe - maybe! - somewhat more mature. 

I'm still having a hard time to identify myself with ISTJ properly. But ISFJ sounds almost too...nice for me. I am polite and helpful, but I don't really care a lot about people. Many would describe me as shy and unapproachable. I just have a really hard time showing people that I like them. I do like them (not many, but still), but it may almost seem like I don't. Affection is really hard for me. I'm not a big fan of hugs or just...touching people in general. I want to, but I just can't. It'd feel unnatural and fake of me to do it. So, is this usual behaviour for any particular MBTI-type? Or am i just really weird? 

Maybe some of you could help me or ask me some questions or...I don't even know. I'd just really like to know my personality type! Three years later, and still not any wiser *sigh*

I'm really looking forward to your replies!


----------



## ChelC (Jul 30, 2015)

You sort of sound like me lol.

I am kind to those i care about. I do give hugs to those I know need them (like my mother n brother) i dont say kind things all the time and i like to be alone a lot of the time. I can't stand alot of people. People think im a sarcastic human who has no feelings. But i really do. Im just harder on myself than anyone can be to me.

From what you said i think your an istj  
Remember that all istjs differ. Yet have something in common.
I recently like to give hugs more. Because i learned that its the only way I can make my family see i do love them. And i found out hugs are like therapy in a quick form lol.
I took several test to c my personality but the one test i likes was the 16personality test.  
Anything youd like to ask about an istj i can answer from my view point. XD 

Do you also experience any of these?
Thinks alot of ppl are rude and stupid at times.
Suck at lying 
Takes manners seriously 
Likes things to be planned?
Don't like spontaneous things?

From an ISTJ ._.


----------



## kathi (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi  

Thanks for your reply! It's a bit different for me. It's like I'm physically unable to give hugs, I just can't bring myself to do it. I won't refuse a hug, mainly because I don't want to seem impolite or hurt the other person, but I'm not hugging people voluntarily. Even if I want to, it's like there's some sort of emotional barrier...I can't quite explain it. It's like I know I should console my mum by hugging her, but there's something inside me that won't let me do it, as much as I'd like to. 

I also prefer to be alone most of the time, sometimes even meeting with my friends exhausts me. At the same time my happiest memories include being with my friends and just having fun. I need my space, but not all the time. I'm definitely an introvert though. I don't have any problems introducing myself to new people or initiate conversations, but I'm not as open or friendly as one might suggest an extrovert. Small talk is really difficult for me. 
I can't stand a lot of people either, but it's mainly because I'm one quick to judge. I often find myself walking into a uni course full of new people I never met in my whole life and quickly deciding that they're all stupid and not worth my time. I'm sort of arrogant but also insecure. It's really weird. It's like I'm refusing people before they even get the chance to refuse me. 

Thank you so much for the recommendation, I didn't know 16personality test before! I really like the test. It's interesting, I got ISFJ/T this time. 

My results (in case it's of interest to any of you): 
Extraverted/Introverted: 28% Introverted
Intuitive/Observant: 41% Observant
Thinking/Feeling: 14% Feeling
Judging/Prospecting: 18% Judging
Assertive/Turbulent: 32% Turbulent

And now to your questions:
1. Yeah I definitely think a lot of people are rude and stupid. Mainly stupid. As I said, I tend to be quite arrogant sometimes, but I kind of developed the attitude as some sort of protective mechanism. 
2. I'm actually quite a good liar, it comes naturally to me (but mainly white lies). I probably lie more often than I should...not that I'm proud of it. 
3. Yeah, manners are important to me. 
4. I like things to be planned and organized, but there also needs to be room for spontaneous activities. I never completely improvise though. For example, if had to completely improvise a whole presentation, I would probably start to cry. 
5. It depends on my mood and on what kind of spontaneous things. However, I usually prefer everything to be planned. 

Thanks again


----------



## ChelC (Jul 30, 2015)

Your welcome i hope the test and the discrption helped and fit you. Sence your a Turbulent you may not fit Absolutely because most is when your Asertive (you can look on there website to find out more what it means)  hope it was helpful :3

From an ISTJ ._.


----------



## Trinidad (Apr 16, 2010)

Have you looked at the function descriptions? ISXJ have a Si/Ne in common, but differ in Te/Fi for ISTJ and Fe/Ti for ISFJ.
Some links here and here.

I recognise myself in quite a lot of your post, I think ISTJ is your best bet, but only _you _can know for sure.


Great to see you back here by the way, I love it when people follow up on previous posts!


----------



## kathi (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi, thank you for your reply! Your links were really useful and interesting to read! And I'm also really glad to be back here 

Yeah, when I think about it, I may be an ISTJ with ISFJ tendencies. My Si is very strong (43.5), also my Fi (40) and Te (39.2). 
If I take a look here: typelogic..com/fa.html (I can't post links yet, just delete one dot) this sounds like ISTJ to me. Even though Fi is my auxiliary function and not Te, but the difference is so small, it probably doesn't matter, does it? 

Even though I have to admit that I had some difficulties answering the 2 Keys Cognition test and therefore I'm not sure the results are 100% accurate. Is there another test that measures the functions? Maybe that'd help to double-check. 

I guess my main problem with identifying with ISTJ is the focus on punctuality and order. I don't care if people are punctual, because I'm not always on time myself. I'm often late for uni or when meeting with my friends. It's not something I am proud of, but I just can't help it sometimes. And I'm not that tidy as one imagines an ISTJ to be. Maybe I'm putting too much emphasis on the stereotypical ISTJ descriptions, I don't know. 

Not sure if it's of any relevance, but maybe it helps: I'm studying media and communication but my internship is in an insurance company (starting tomorrow, it's for two months, but I already did an internship in the same company two years ago). I have to handle claims there. It's not exactly my dream job but also not something I competely loathe. To be honest, I'm mainly doing it for the money. The payment is way better than in other internships and it's in the neighbourhood. At the moment, my dream job would probably be being a German and Psychology teacher (German is my native language). I don't have the qualifications though. 
My favourite internship so far was working in the international office of an university where I had to deal with everything related to incoming exchange students and organising their timetables and and stuff. What I loved most about it were my appointments with the students, I loved talking to them and checking their timetables and curriculums to make sure everything was alright (and make changes if it wasn't. I learned really fast). And it was great because I got to know lots of different cultures (the students were from practically everywhere: France, The Netherlands, Ireland, Argentina, USA, even China) and just liked talking to the students in general. Time flew by so quickly, it was amazing. I think I was quite good at what I was doing, I got recognition from my boss and another internship offer (which unfortunately I couldn't accept because of my own university curriculum). 

I'm not sure, but that does that say anything about my MBTI type? I'd love to work in any kind of education sector in the future, maybe in an administrative position or something like that. 

(sorry if I'm rambling too much, it's a bad habit I only have on the internet)

(also sorry for any English mistakes that may have been occured)


----------



## SiFan (Mar 10, 2015)

kathi said:


> Hello out there!
> 
> I'm completely new here and shortly want to introduce myself: My name is Kathi, I'm 18 years old and I'm from Vienna, Austria. ....
> 
> ...


Hi, Kathi!

Normally, an MBTI test will try to pick the type which includes your highest scoring (most used) cognitive functions. Balancing I's and E's, your best grouping includes Si, Fi, Te, and Ne.
*
ISTJ* "The Duty Fulfiller" (ESTJ for Extrovert) includes your functions. 

The stack for ISTJ is Si Te Fi Ne ...

Dominant: Introverted Sensing
Auxiliary: Extraverted Thinking
Tertiary: Introverted Feeling
Inferior: Extraverted Intuition

However, you say ISTJ appears to be a poor fit for you. (The DNardi test includes the functions profile so that you can explore alternatives.)


*INFP* "The Idealist" (ENFP for Extrovert) is the other type which includes the same functions. 

The stack for INFP is Fi Ne Si Te ...

Dominant: Introverted Feeling
Auxiliary: Extraverted Intuition
Tertiary: Introverted Sensing
Inferior: Extraverted Thinking

[Quite a different stack!]

The 'score' (sum of scores of included functions) is the same for all four (Introvert and Extrovert) types: 136.5. Since the DNardi test evidently picked ISTJ as your first result, it seems to feel you are an Introvert. You seem to agree. If you are, then your choice is ISTJ or INFP. (Extrovert choice would be ESTJ or ENFP.) To read the 'standard' full description, click on the type in this paragraph.

To read a full description from an alternative source (which sometimes uses different names for the types), click on the type here: ISTJ INFP ESTJ ENFP .

Based upon what you've said, I believe you are probably an INFP or, maybe, ENFP. 

Up to you to decide which type fits best.


Welcome to the forums!


----------



## kathi (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi SiFan! Thank you so much for your reply! It really gave me something to think about. 

Just wanted to say, the test results you quoted are from three years ago, when I was 18. I took the test again (the results are posted above) and there are some changes, but not too many. Balancing I's and E's, Si, Fi, Te, Ne are still my strongest functions. The numbers are a bit different, though. 

Well, that's some interesting plot twist! INFP...never thought about that! My best friend is INFP, I've known her for almost 10 years now. Most people think we're basically twins and I can see where they're coming from. Yet it never occured to me we could have the same MBTI type, mostly because I never scored INFP in any of the numerous tests I took. 

There's definitely a lot in INFP that fits just perfectly. However, I wouldn't consider myself being a creative person. I enjoy literature, tv shows, movies and music a lot (I probably watch too many tv shows for my own good, since I love immersing myself in different worlds and scenerios in order to forget about my own boring life), but I'm not creating it myself. I'm a very good writer, I was best in class (hard to imagine, I know, but my German is way better than my English), but I don't really enjoy being creative. I love writing all kinds of essays though, weighing the pro's and con's, making the reader think and letting them see and understand my way of looking at things. My teacher always told me I'd be a great journalist, but I couldn't just stick to writing the news. That'd be too boring and restrictive for me. I'm not naturally creative, but I want and enjoy complete freedom in writing. Just sticking to the news doesn't do it for me. Whereas opinion essays are just perfect and something I really enjoy getting into. 

When I compare myself to my best friend, she loves art more than I do and she's a very creative person. She has the ideas and likes writing because she can create something. I like writing because I love the way the words are just flowing out of my mind, because I love the feeling that I'm doing something I'm really good at. Writing is not my hobby, though. I'll gladly do it for an assignment (mainly because I always get very positive feedback), but not voluntarily. I was thinking, maybe my friend is just a stronger INFP than I am. I mean, not all people are the same. She hates data, while I have absolutely no problem working with it. She loves museums, whereas I never feel the need to visit one. (and if we visit one together, I get easily bored) She's also way more spontaneous and more of an optimist than I am. Where I tend to worry, she's pretty relaxed. I wouldn't consider myself a pessimist when I'm comparing myself to other people, but I definitely feel like a worrier when I'm with her. 

It's just, ISTJ and INFP sound like completely contrary MBTI types to me. And I never got INFP in any of the tests. Not a single one. I got ISTJ, sometimes ISFJ or even INTJ, but never INFP. Now that I think about it, I may be a mixture of ISTJ and INFP but that's bascially impossible, isn't it? I mean you can't be both if the only common factor is the I. 

About being an introvert, practically everyone who knows me would say that I am one. I think they're right, sometimes I just love being with people, but I tend to be more in the background and I prefer conversations with only one or two people. If there's a group, I tend to withdraw myself, even though I hate myself for it. Groups make me easily exhausted and when it's really bad and I feel very excluded, I'm close to crying (I try not to cry, but once I'm home and think about what a loser I am, I can't help it anymore) 
Talking in front of people used to be difficult for me, but university teached me to be a more confident talker. Therefore I think being a teacher wouldn't be much of a problem for me and that I'd do quite a good job, but I'm not exactly a natural talent, that's for sure. 18-year-old me wouldn't even have dared to think about teaching. 

Thank you so much again, your reply really made me think about the possibiliy of being an INFP and it was very interesting to read 

Edit: I'm really torn at the moment because I just took another test that told me ISFJ but INFP seems to fit really well too...what do you guys think? Could INFP fit even though I never scored it? And do I even seem like an INFP from what you've read so far? Aaah I'm so confused! And everyone laughs at me because they can't understand why finding my MBTI type is so important to me but it really is. I just want to know what I am. And it's really driving me crazy. (I know there's never a 100% fit but still...it'd be nice to finally change my "Unknown Personality" status to something a bit more...umm...of a known personality)


----------



## Sela (Apr 27, 2010)

kathi said:


> What I loved most about it were my appointments with the students, I loved talking to them and checking their timetables and curriculums to make sure everything was alright


I would enjoy checking the timetables and curriculum. I would not enjoy engaging with students on a regular basis. I don't mind them coming to my office to ask a question or to ask where Professor So-and-So is at... but to interact with them on a consistent basis? Nope.


----------



## Out0fAmmo (Nov 30, 2010)

ChelC said:


> Your You're welcome i I hope the test and the discrption description helped and fit you. Sence Since your you're a Turbulent you may not fit Absolutely absolutely because most is [sic] when your Asertive you're Assertive (you can look on there their website to find out more what it means)  hope it was helpful :3
> 
> From an ISTJ ._.


Fixed that for you.


----------



## Out0fAmmo (Nov 30, 2010)

@kathi, it sounds to me like you are an ISTJ. You may want to look into some of the Enneagram material available on this site. Enneagram focuses more on motivations, fears, and desires than thinking styles or cognitive preferences. Both typing systems have blind spots, but together they can be used to explain why some aspects of the type descriptions don't fit.

Here's a link to a good Enneagram test: Personality Types: PSTypes Enneagram Test - Enneagram and Myers Briggs


----------



## ChelC (Jul 30, 2015)

Out0fAmmo said:


> Fixed that for you.


Lol why thank you  


from your average human being.


----------



## SiFan (Mar 10, 2015)

kathi said:


> Hi SiFan! Thank you so much for your reply! It really gave me something to think about.
> 
> Just wanted to say, the test results you quoted are from three years ago, when I was 18. I took the test again (the results are posted above) and there are some changes, but not too many. Balancing I's and E's, Si, Fi, Te, Ne are still my strongest functions. The numbers are a bit different, though.
> 
> ...


Missed that! Changes things a bit.

When the 'scores' are the same for two difference types-- e.g. ISTJ and INFP include the same functions-- one of the factors which influences type picking is the strength of the 'lead' for each type.

The lead is the first two functions. Strength = sum of the two function scores.

ISTJ leads with Si Te. INFP leads with Fi Ne.

For your earlier test, the difference in lead strengths was only 4.1 points in favor of ISTJ. Maybe enough for the test to pick ISTJ over INFP as the main result; but, really, pretty darn small. INFP was a perfectly viable pick based upon other factors.

Now, though, ISTJ's Si + Te = 82.7 vs. INFP's Fi + Ne = 63.9 means ISTJ's lead is 18.8 points better than INFP's. Doesn't mean you _can't_ be INFP. I believe you are. On the other hand, you probably should not expect to test as INFP very often for a while.



> Well, that's some interesting plot twist! INFP...never thought about that! My best friend is INFP, I've known her for almost 10 years now. Most people think we're basically twins and I can see where they're coming from. Yet it never occured to me we could have the same MBTI type, mostly because I never scored INFP in any of the numerous tests I took.
> 
> There's definitely a lot in INFP that fits just perfectly. However, I wouldn't consider myself being a creative person. I enjoy literature, tv shows, movies and music a lot (I probably watch too many tv shows for my own good, since I love immersing myself in different worlds and scenerios in order to forget about my own boring life), but I'm not creating it myself.


Those worlds, not so much. But, your own idealized view of the world, is a different matter. It's where much of INFP creativity goes.



> I'm a very good writer, I was best in class (hard to imagine, I know, but my German is way better than my English), but I don't really enjoy being creative. I love writing all kinds of essays though, weighing the pro's and con's, making the reader think and letting them see and understand my way of looking at things. My teacher always told me I'd be a great journalist, but I couldn't just stick to writing the news. That'd be too boring and restrictive for me. I'm not naturally creative, but I want and enjoy complete freedom in writing. Just sticking to the news doesn't do it for me. Whereas opinion essays are just perfect and something I really enjoy getting into.


For someone who's "not naturally creative" you sure seem to do lots of creative stuff, especially with writing (typical of INFPs).



> When I compare myself to my best friend, she loves art more than I do and she's a very creative person. She has the ideas and likes writing because she can create something. I like writing because I love the way the words are just flowing out of my mind, because I love the feeling that I'm doing something I'm really good at. Writing is not my hobby, though. I'll gladly do it for an assignment (mainly because I always get very positive feedback), but not voluntarily. I was thinking, maybe my friend is just a stronger INFP than I am. I mean, not all people are the same. She hates data, while I have absolutely no problem working with it.


Neither do I. Even so, neither of us is much into serious, dedicated ISTJ style bean counting.



> She loves museums, whereas I never feel the need to visit one. (and if we visit one together, I get easily bored) She's also way more spontaneous and more of an optimist than I am. Where I tend to worry, she's pretty relaxed. I wouldn't consider myself a pessimist when I'm comparing myself to other people, but I definitely feel like a worrier when I'm with her.
> 
> It's just, ISTJ and INFP sound like completely contrary MBTI types to me. And I never got INFP in any of the tests. Not a single one. I got ISTJ, sometimes ISFJ or even INTJ, but never INFP. Now that I think about it, I may be a mixture of ISTJ and INFP but that's bascially impossible, isn't it? I mean you can't be both if the only common factor is the I.


At the same time? No. But, it is possible to change thinking pattern for a while, such as when stressed. Could someone switch leads and type from time to time or depending upon setting? If the types were very close in strength, maybe.



> About being an introvert, practically everyone who knows me would say that I am one. I think they're right, sometimes I just love being with people, but I tend to be more in the background and I prefer conversations with only one or two people. If there's a group, I tend to withdraw myself, even though I hate myself for it. Groups make me easily exhausted and when it's really bad and I feel very excluded, I'm close to crying (I try not to cry, but once I'm home and think about what a loser I am, I can't help it anymore).


Introverts do need to be sure to get their alone time for 'recharging'. Otherwise, social situations do not usually work out very well.



> Talking in front of people used to be difficult for me, but university teached me to be a more confident talker. Therefore I think being a teacher wouldn't be much of a problem for me and that I'd do quite a good job, but I'm not exactly a natural talent, that's for sure. 18-year-old me wouldn't even have dared to think about teaching.


Teaching is one path to becoming less intensely introverted. It's also among career choices favored by INFPs.



> Thank you so much again, your reply really made me think about the possibiliy of being an INFP and it was very interesting to read
> 
> ....


You're welcome, Kathi.

Really, there is no reason for me to not go along with ISTJ as your type except one: I do not believe it is your type. You are much better fitted as INFP. That should become clear over the next few years of change and development. Enjoy the ride!


----------



## kathi (Aug 4, 2012)

Sorry for the late reply, now that my internship started, I'm not that often on the internet anymore. 

First - and most important of all: thank you so much for all your replies!!  

Out0fAmmo: Your test was a reeeeaaally good recommendation, I didn't knew this one before! I enjoyed answering the questions. However, the first time I got 1w9 and I just don't think it really fits me. And I know, you're not supposed to take tests a second time just because you don't like the result (Im judging myself for doing it), but I got 4w5 this time and I think this one fits better. 1w9 comes closer to who I was some years ago. I just don't feel like that person anymore. What's really weird though, I actually feel like more of a 5. I can relate to almost everything in 5's descriptions. (the one from electicenergies, for example) I don't know, maybe I just don't really know myself or I'm stupid when it comes to answering the questions and that's why I can't properly identify with 1w9. But the test itself was absolutely great and I'll do it again, but not until at least some time has passed  

SiFan: The more I think about it, the more I think you may be right. I'm at a stage in my life where I think about many things differently than I used to. Two years ago I was quite fine with the imagination of working in an insurance company handling claims and whatever. Now that I'm doing another internship there, I'm not so sure. I miss working with people and my work doesn't seem to make sense anymore. I mean, of course it makes sense in some way - people get money back for what they've lost. BUT I always have to act in the company's interests and that somewhat bothers me. It didn't bother me two years ago, but it certainly does now. I...well I can't really describe it. I'd be happy being a teacher and therefore watching and helping children finding their way in life. I'd absolutely love that. Helping people on a personal and constant level and watching them grow. That's something completely different, of course. I guess I just want to do something good, something that has an impact in people's lives. At the same time I know I could probably make a lot of money working in the insurance company, it's a big and very famous company, the payment is good, the job is secure and I'm really good at what I'm doing - all of which is very important to me. If I'm not good at what I'm doing, I won't do it, that's for sure. And I don't need to be rich, but I also don't want to be in a situation where I won't be able to afford certain things. Sometimes I just have the impression that maybe I'm just too much of a feeler. That's also why I'm unable to critisize people. I don't want to hurt them. I'd rather lie straight to their face, just to keep them happy. It's one of the reasons I'm lying more than I should. Another reason is that it is important for me to be liked by everyone. Even though that's something I can hardly admit to myself. 
Well, I guess that's just the way of life. Our priorities change. We change. Weird thing is, I feel like I'm constantly torn between opinions and decisions. Like I haven't found what's right for me yet. And maybe that's why it's so difficult for me to find my MBTI type. ISTJ is definitely one side of me, INFP certainly the other. (I also can relate a lot to ISFJ, when I think about it) 

I don't even know why I write so much about it, I'm really sorry for rambling so incredibly much, ugh. I'm just in a very contemplative mood at the moment. I'm always thinking too much and tend to express my thoughts and feelings when I'm writing. So - I should probably stop writing. This post is long enough as it is and I'm so close to deleting the whole last paragraph. I should probably get myself a therapist, at least they'd get paid for listening to my constant ramblings :'D (I needed to make a smiley there, because I meant it in a self-ironic and cheerful and not in a sad, self pitying way and I hate the internet for giving the opportunity to misinterpret what I meant)

Thanks to each and everyone of you again, I really appreciate your help and it truly means a lot to me! I got so excited when I saw the new replies in this thread and that people actually took the time to help me. It's not something I take for granted and it makes me love this forum even more! 

(and sorry for all the mistakes in this post, I don't like wrong spelling and grammar myself - that's an understatement, actually. I hate it and constantly want to correct people, but I don't because then I'd hurt them - and I can only imagine what a pain in the ass my posts must be for native-speakers but I assure you, I'm trying my best. Still, I just wanted to give my sympathies)


----------



## Out0fAmmo (Nov 30, 2010)

kathi said:


> Out0fAmmo: Your test was a reeeeaaally good recommendation, I didn't knew this one before! I enjoyed answering the questions. However, the first time I got 1w9 and I just don't think it really fits me. And I know, you're not supposed to take tests a second time just because you don't like the result (Im judging myself for doing it), but I got 4w5 this time and I think this one fits better. 1w9 comes closer to who I was some years ago. I just don't feel like that person anymore. What's really weird though, I actually feel like more of a 5. I can relate to almost everything in 5's descriptions. (the one from electicenergies, for example) I don't know, maybe I just don't really know myself or I'm stupid when it comes to answering the questions and that's why I can't properly identify with 1w9. But the test itself was absolutely great and I'll do it again, but not until at least some time has passed


Good to hear. Did you happen to save your results somehow? If so, are you comfortable posting that here? Sometimes your "true" type is in the top three, and seeing the full results can paint a more complete picture.


----------



## kathi (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi  Yeah, I saved them! I can't post links yet, so I'll just post the results here:

(they are from the first time taking the test, btw. I didn't save the results from the second try. Perhaps I should've) 

Type One: 47
Type Two: 11
Type Three: 28
Type Four: 40
Type Five: 33
Type Six: 31
Type Seven: 2
Type Eight: 6
Type Nine: 29

I got 1w9 here. 

I'm not that familiar with the Enneagram, but 47 seems like a lot to me. I'm a bit suprised that I didn't get higher points in Type 2. Today I noticed once again how much I enjoy helping people. There's another intern who started the same day as me and I always help her doing her claims, even though I have more than enough claims to do myself. But I don't mind. I like teaching her the system and helping her whenever she doesn't know what to do next (which happens a lot), I even interrupt my own work, even when I'm right in the middle of something. 

Maybe I focussed on the wrong things while answering the test yesterday, I don't know. I was really tired too, so that didn't help. Hmm.


----------



## kathi (Aug 4, 2012)

I asked a mod to move this thread from the ISTJ forum to this one here, it fits better. I'm also curious if anyone here has any other ideas as to what my type could be. 

I have a very slight tendency toward INFP or ISFJ at the moment but I'm just so confused. ARGH. 

Is complete indecisiveness an indicator for one type or the other? Because at this moment I feel like I'm the most indecisive person in the world. I hate decisions so much. And I feel the strong need to belong to a type. I don't know where it comes from, but it's been nagging at me for _years_​. 

Help please? :soap:


----------

